# Next FF meet up, Everyone welcome



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Just thought I would put this in here 

It would be lovely to meet some of you lovely ladies and Dh's 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=171536.msg2719814#new

Love Jo
x x x


----------

